# Premier Acoustics?



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello,
Anyone have any thoughts or experience with Premier Acoustics, I'm looking for a small setup for my wife in her candle making workshop, probably 2.1 stereo, I have an Onkyo receiver for her and a CD player, I was looking at the PA 6B monitors, I know nothing about Premier Acoustics. Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have no personal experience with them. I really like the Klipsch Icon W-14's in the Natural Wood Finish that are being sold for $199 ($599 MSRP) at Newegg. Here is the link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780083

I am not sure what the PA's sell for, but I bet your Wife would really like the way these Klipschs look and they will sound really good.
Cheers,
J


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

One review I read about the PA was - that they were nasal sounding and lacking midrange detail.

I would put the Boston A26 on your list.
http://www.onecall.com/product/Boston-Acoustics/A26-White-Ea/Speaker/_/R-115578

RBH AC-51
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251036313344?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Photo
http://www.rbhsound.com/ac51.php


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have no personal experience with them. I really like the Klipsch Icon W-14's in the Natural Wood Finish that are being sold for $199 ($599 MSRP) at Newegg. Here is the link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780083
> 
> I am not sure what the PA's sell for, but I bet your Wife would really like the way these Klipschs look and they will sound really good.
> ...


Thanks J, they do look nice, MSRP $599 for $199, why so cheap?
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

zieglj01 said:


> One review I read about the PA was - that they were nasal sounding and lacking midrange detail.
> 
> I would put the Boston A26 on your list.
> http://www.onecall.com/product/Boston-Acoustics/A26-White-Ea/Speaker/_/R-115578
> ...


Zieg, I think she would like the white A26, the black is double that price, that's more reason to like the white, she may end up painting them, she does things like that. Thanks for the links, the RBH AC51 for $79 the pair, know nothing about them.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks J, they do look nice, MSRP $599 for $199, why so cheap?
> Jeff


With Newegg, I would guess Klipsch has discontinued the Icon Series much like them blowing out discontinued Martin Logan Speakers, etc. I see the PA's sell for much less than $199 so I completely understand not getting them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> With Newegg, I would guess Klipsch has discontinued the Icon Series much like them blowing out discontinued Martin Logan Speakers, etc. I see the PA's sell for much less than $199 so I completely understand not getting them.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Jack, actually they don't, the PA-6B, the monitor I'm interested in is $194 a pair with code TV15, you can get their best price on the entire line of PA speakers by using that code, I'm very suspect of these prices, they seem to offer a lot of speaker for so little $, the 6B has a specified 55-20KHz response, 6.5 driver and 1" soft dome tweeter weighing in at 16 lbs with cherry veneer finish. If it seems to good to be true it usually is. I see the Klipsch's and ML's being blown out on a lot of sites.
Jeff


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

If you are not opposed to buying used, there is a guy on AVS selling Ascend CBM-170SEs for $200 a pair.
I have not listen to the Klipsch and BAs recommended here but I would not be surprised at all if the Ascends turned out to be better speakers.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

zheka said:


> If you are not opposed to buying used, there is a guy on AVS selling Ascend CBM-170SEs for $200 a pair.
> I have not listen to the Klipsch and BAs recommended here but I would not be surprised at all if the Ascends turned out to be better speakers.


Thanks zheka, I have the 170's and they sound so much bigger and better than they should. They are amazing speakers for the asking price, why didn't I think of that, thanks my friend.
Jeff


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks zheka, I have the 170's and they sound so much bigger and better than they should. They are amazing speakers for the asking price, why didn't I think of that, thanks my friend.
> Jeff


LOL. I should've looked at your equipment list before posting.

anyway, the user's name is "eRob". I do not think he listed the speakers yet but we exchanged PMs about it only a few days ago. 

Good luck!


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

zheka said:


> LOL. I should've looked at your equipment list before posting.
> 
> anyway, the user's name is "eRob". I do not think he listed the speakers yet but we exchanged PMs about it only a few days ago.
> 
> Good luck!


zheka, I looked over at AVS and did not see the listing.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

needspeed52 said:


> zheka, I looked over at AVS and did not see the listing.


You might have to PM the guy. I am not even sure he's planning to list. He found my old WTB posting on Ascend forum and PMed me asking if I am still interested.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

zheka said:


> You might have to PM the guy. I am not even sure he's planning to list. He found my old WTB posting on Ascend forum and PMed me asking if I am still interested.


thanks.


----------

